# The Office - 3/02/06 "Dwight's Speech"



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!!

Not one of the strongest episodes by any means, but still enjoyable.

The office thermostat bits stole the show though.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

_"I always set it to 69."_


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm not 100% sure, but wasn't Dwight's speech derived from one of Hitler's? The podium slapping and saying "Motherland" were my clues.


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

"The best of luck to you Dwight"

Angela's delivery on that line just killed me!!


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

balboa dave said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but wasn't Dwight's speech derived from one of Hitler's? The podium slapping and saying "Motherland" were my clues.


Jim said earlier he had speeches by Mussolini.


----------



## rizzlebizzle (Oct 14, 2005)

smickola said:


> "The best of luck to you Dwight"
> 
> Angela's delivery on that line just killed me!!


this had to be the best line of the entire show! classic!


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

Angela said "The VERY BEST OF LUCK TO YOU DWIGHT!"

I thought Jim got many different dictator's speeches .. but only gave him one? It seemed to me Dwight copied parts Mussolini and Hitler ...

What killed me is that the crowd got into it, and commended him on 'his' speech


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I say top 5 show of the Office. Great show all together.
"Should I buy a Tivo?"


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I LOVED this episode. I thought that Dwights speech was wicked awesome! I love Mike's sweaty face. I really busted a gut over this one.

Anyone know if Dwights speech hooks up with Mussolini in some way? It seemed like he was channeling him. I was unclear whether that was just an allusion to what he said earlier about watching videos or if he had plagurized one of his speeches.

/me goes to find the TCF history buff Rob and see if this is something he might be able to speak about.


----------



## mdsutherland (Feb 24, 2004)

getbak said:


> _"I always set it to 69."_


That was my favorite part as well.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

getbak said:


> _"I always set it to 69."_


I thought I felt something zooming past my head......

While watching I thought the thermostat plot line was predictable and boring hence I TOTALLY missed this particular joke. I saw him do it, head him say it....... ZOOM, well until this morning and...... el SMACKO. Would have been much funnier if I was going along with the joke. Oh well.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I just kept thinking of from Seinfeld. Mr. Pitt "and Moland will be strong, and we will rise ABOVE" just a lot longer and funnier


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

He said that he assembled discussion points and it was implied that they were from various dictators, not just the italian dictator. I thought that bit was really funny, although it was a little unbelievable that people would actually enjoy that, unless they were mocking him.

Who had the 69 one? Was that keith? Oscar said 65.

I enjoyed the shout out in chinese. Wonder what he said, though.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Are you kidding? For a buisness meeting that was a great speech. 99% of the time you sit there bored out of your mind just trying to keep your eyes open. Dwight's speech was animated and compelling, and it fit (for the most part) the group he was addressing. Lots of seminars equate business/sales as war.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

How on earth is Dwight, Salesman of the Year? I've heard them mention it a couple of times on the show and it's hard to envision.


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

I thought it was a little bit off for an Office episode. Maybe it's just me. Still better than 99.9% of the other stuff on TV, but just a little off.

I think they had to do something with the Pam/Jim thing to keep it going to the season finale, threw in the speech storyline, with the thermostat thing thrown in.

Ryan seems to be snippy all of the sudden. (The crack about Jim travelling, and when he was in the conference room when Pam told him to be more sensitive.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

SeanC said:


> /me goes to find the TCF history buff Rob and see if this is something he might be able to speak about.


Sorry, but as a grad school colleague of mine once said, "Anything after the Black Death isn't history. It's journalism." And I'm afraid I don't know much about journalism.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

SeanC said:


> Are you kidding? For a buisness meeting that was a great speech. 99% of the time you sit there bored out of your mind just trying to keep your eyes open. Dwight's speech was animated and compelling, and it fit (for the most part) the group he was addressing. Lots of seminars equate business/sales as war.


Good points. I have decided to agree.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Didn't he steal a big sale of Jim's last season? Not that we know much else about how much work he produces but that at least showed him to be a pretty ruthless salesman.


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

Markman07 said:


> "Should I buy a Tivo?"


Will your pizza play a DVD?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Perhaps I missed something about the company (and it doesn't really matter), but how could there be that many people at that meeting?

And why didn't the other salespeople in the office go? Seemed that everyone else got to attend. Who was in the audience if not other salespeople?

Was the meeting in Scranton? That's not HQ is it?


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

I was confused about that as well. It looked to be a (office products?) salesman convention or something. Not sure how D-M got put in there as the keynote speaker. Maybe it rotates


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Was it a paper sales convention maybe? I don't know, why wouldn't anyone else get invited if it were? The whole thing is fishy.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Was it a paper sales convention maybe? I don't know, why wouldn't anyone else get invited if it were? The whole thing is fishy.


Perhaps it wouldn't have allowed the other concurrent story lines to exist, but I think seeing Jim and the others there watching dwight could have been funny.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I thought it was like a trade show and they just had different speakers, one of which was to be Dwight. I remember seeing a logo for the convention and it wasn't D-M.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm going to make 2 predictions here about the season finale. Either:

- Pam gets married.
- Pam goes with Jim to Australia before the wedding.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jschuur said:


> I'm going to make 2 predictions here about the season finale. Either:
> 
> - Pam gets married.
> - Pam goes with Jim to Australia before the wedding.


I imediatly thought about option 2 when she said "I've always wanted to go Australia" but then I don't see how they could do that and continue the show...the same for option 1 really.

My prediction is that the wedding gets put on hold.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

jschuur said:


> I'm going to make 2 predictions here about the season finale. Either:
> 
> - Pam gets married.
> - Pam goes with Jim to Australia before the wedding.


My prediction: Pam _thinks_ Jim goes to Australia, but instead he "attends" the wedding at the last minute. (I have no idea what happens at that point since they could really send the show in the wrong direction with a poor plot choice.)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The priest will say, "Is there anyone here who has any rason why this man and this woman should not be wed, speak now, or forever hold your peace?". Pam will look around wistfully, then turn back to the priest deflated, then just as the priest says "By the power", Jim runs in, deressed like Crocodile Dundee, and yells "I object! She can't marry Roy because *I* love her!" He'll then throw a boomerang at Roy's head, knocking him out, sling Pam over his shoulder and run out of the church with her. They will then barricade the church door with a giant crucifix and jump on a bus and ride off, wondering what the future holds....


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

jschuman said:


> My prediction: Pam _thinks_ Jim goes to Australia, but instead he "attends" the wedding at the last minute. (I have no idea what happens at that point since they could really send the show in the wrong direction with a poor plot choice.)


To make it even more cheesy, she thinks he goes to Australia, and ditches Roy and goes down there trying to find him, but Jim stays and is up here.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

It is clear what will happen. Roy will delay the wedding for some reason and when Jim gets back he will find out they are not married and get all exicted then find out the just bumped the date back. Another season of stress between them.


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

I think my favorite part of the episode was the tossing of the football in the begining. Especially Dwight taking things too far.


----------



## mdsutherland (Feb 24, 2004)

NatasNJ said:


> It is clear what will happen. Roy will delay the wedding for some reason and when Jim gets back he will find out they are not married and get all exicted then find out the just bumped the date back. Another season of stress between them.


I like this one. I really don't want Pam and Jim to overpower the show. If they make it all about them it really will lose something. If they keep it as a secondary plot lines it works really really well.


----------



## mdsutherland (Feb 24, 2004)

bentleyml said:


> I think my favorite part of the episode was the tossing of the football in the begining. Especially Dwight taking things too far.


I loved that and even when Micheal knew things went to far he just kept it going by throwing the ball at Pam.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

pmyers said:


> How on earth is Dwight, Salesman of the Year? I've heard them mention it a couple of times on the show and it's hard to envision.


Well he did get Jim's top sale last season.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Michael's first line: "That's what she said", in response to absolutely nothing that was said. It was just Dwight eating grapes. I laughed my ass off.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Pam is 50/50 to get married or delay the wedding. There is no chance they will end up together till the finale.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Mike Farrington said:


> Michael's first line: "That's what she said", in response to absolutely nothing that was said. It was just Dwight eating grapes. I laughed my ass off.


I was dying during the grapes scene, and the should I get a TiVo or a dvd burner. All of it was great


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

Jenna Fischer was on Conan last night, btw. I've yet to watch it so no spoilers 

It'll be interesting to see her not all frump-ed up as Pam.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

tem said:


> Jenna Fischer was on Conan last night, btw. I've yet to watch it so no spoilers
> 
> It'll be interesting to see her not all frump-ed up as Pam.


She looked very nice. Gorch would be all over that.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

tem said:


> Jenna Fischer was on Conan last night, btw. I've yet to watch it so no spoilers
> 
> It'll be interesting to see her not all frump-ed up as Pam.


My Jenna Fischer/Talk Show ARWL (what do you mean, unhealthy obsession?) caught no less than 3 appearances of Jenna last night on different shows. Haven't watched them yet though. Her mockumentary Lollilove comes out on DVD next week too!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

By the way it was some trade show convetion. Greater Pennsylvania Salesman association or something wacky like that... There was a logo and everything up behind the screen on the stage, if anyone still has it to go back and look.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

bentleyml said:


> I think my favorite part of the episode was the tossing of the football in the begining. Especially Dwight taking things too far.


I liked how Michael was throwing the ball, trying to imitate quarterback moves... like I do.


----------



## gossiphound (Feb 18, 2006)

Did you guys comment on Supersize the Office yet? I heard about it on Jenna & Angela's blog.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> To make it even more cheesy, she thinks he goes to Australia, and ditches Roy and goes down there trying to find him, but Jim stays and is up here.


And upon her return to the US her plane crashes with most passengers surviving on an island somewhere....


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 24, 2001)

I fail to see how it would alter the dynamic to just have Pam go ahead and marry Roy. She'll still like Jim, they still won't be able to do anything about it, and it still lets there be tension between them.

Tony


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

kiljoy said:


> I fail to see how it would alter the dynamic to just have Pam go ahead and marry Roy. She'll still like Jim, they still won't be able to do anything about it, and it still lets there be tension between them.


It would, however, somewhat lessen the strength of Michael's "BFD. Engaged's not married" argument.


----------



## Turnberry (Jan 12, 2006)

busyba said:


> It would, however, somewhat lessen the strength of Michael's "BFD. Engaged's not married" argument.


It's to risky to have Pam marry Roy:

1) There wouldn't be any more flirting/banter between Jim/Pam because Jim would think that's inapproporiate (he's a big morals guy). That's the best part of their relationship.
2) There's no cliffhanger if Pam marries Roy. There has to be some uncertainty out there over the summer in order to retain and attract new viewers.

I think both have to technically be available (unmarried) in order for the romantic tension to be maximized.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

pmyers said:


> How on earth is Dwight, Salesman of the Year? I've heard them mention it a couple of times on the show and it's hard to envision.


Because Jim spends all day fooling around with Pam and pranking Dwight.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The meeting that Dwight spoke to was the "NESA" or North Eastern Sales Association. Presumably it had nothing to do with paper but was just a big meeting of sales professionals. Don't know how Dwight from lowly Dunder-Mifflin was chosen as the top salesperson and keynote speaker.

Also, I think it was already clarified, but Jim definitely said he downloaded speeches from some of history's greatest dictators and held up the Mussolini speech as an example. There was definitely Hitler in there, especially the references to Motherland and the hand waving and fist pounding. 

I really loved the look that Pam gave the camera when Angela wished Dwight good luck.

"I captivated the man who captivated 1,000 men."


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> To make it even more cheesy, she thinks he goes to Australia, and ditches Roy and goes down there trying to find him, but Jim stays and is up here.


Didn't they do that on _Friends_ ?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Don't know how Dwight from lowly Dunder-Mifflin was chosen as the top salesperson and keynote speaker.


My understanding is the Dwight was the top salesman from Dunder-Mifflin and that DM arranges with this conference to have their top salesman of the year give a speach at the conference each year. I don't ever remember hearing that Dwight was the keynote speaker, just that he was a speaker.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I think the organization was something like NESA for "Northeast Sales Association." Dwight's speech mentioned something about "Salesmen of Northeastern Pennsylvania" so it really wasn't all that wide'reaching an audience.


----------



## mightyb (Dec 5, 2003)

pmyers said:


> How on earth is Dwight, Salesman of the Year? I've heard them mention it a couple of times on the show and it's hard to envision.


Ha. Dwight? How about Michael, how did he win two years in a row???

I thought it was hilarious that he kept his awards, one plaque and one certificate in his office safe....where there was also a picture of Pam.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mightyb said:


> Ha. Dwight? How about Michael, how did he win two years in a row???
> 
> I thought it was hilarious that he kept his awards, one plaque and one certificate in his office safe....where there was also a picture of Pam.


We've seen glimpses of brilliance from Michael when he's had to show his sales competence. I would imagine that before he had the duties of manager to screw up, he was actually a pretty good salesman.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

NoThru22 said:


> Because Jim spends all day fooling around with Pam and pranking Dwight.


oh, I can buy that Jim isn't much of a sales person....but as a sales person myself, I don't see Dwight being one let alone #1 for the entire company. Then again....maybe people who buy paper are different


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

From what we've seen on the show, it doesn't seem like there's a lot of salesmanship required for them to make most of their sales. It seems that a lot of it is just calling up (or being called by) the purchasing person at a company and asking how much paper they'll need next week/month.

There are also different ways to measure sales success. It's possible that they all have a quota and one unexpected big order would be enough to exceed the quota by a large margin, which if they're judged on a percentage of their personal quota would make it easier to win "Salesman of the Year".

There's also the old motto of the Reality Show "Villian" - _"I'm a victim of editing!"_ The editors of the documentary have an agenda against Dwigt, so they don't show all the moments when he shines.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I thought Michael's speech when he started doing sounds from Michael Winslow in Police Academy was quite funny. Tough crowd.

Frank


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

mightyb said:


> Ha. Dwight? How about Michael, how did he win two years in a row???
> 
> I thought it was hilarious that he kept his awards, one plaque and one certificate in his office safe....where there was also a picture of Pam.


I missed the picture of Pam. I'll have to go back and chck that out. I'm surprised Ryan's picture wasn't in there also.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I thought that it was a picture of *Jan* and appeared to be a promotion announcement, like from a DM newsletter.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> We've seen glimpses of brilliance from Michael when he's had to show his sales competence. I would imagine that before he had the duties of manager to screw up, he was actually a pretty good salesman.


Such a common real world syndrome.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mightyb said:


> Ha. Dwight? How about Michael, how did he win two years in a row???
> 
> I thought it was hilarious that he kept his awards, one plaque and one certificate in his office safe....where there was also a picture of Pam.


Oh, that reminds me... in the safe where his awards were, there was also what appeard to be a set of antique silver tea service pieces. What was up with that?!?!


----------



## rberry88 (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Angela wearing a black wig and videotaping Dwights speech.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

rberry88 said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Angela wearing a black wig and videotaping Dwights speech.


HAHA I totally did not see that! I wasn't paying close attention to WHO was video taping... and I didn't even realize it was her.



Didn't she have a..cough..cough.. cold?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

rberry88 said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Angela wearing a black wig and videotaping Dwights speech.


 

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

That's who that strange woman was!


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

mightyb said:


> Ha. Dwight? How about Michael, how did he win two years in a row???


He only one once. The second certificate was one he created himself based on a generic template, to show off even more.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

jschuur said:


> He only one once. The second certificate was one he created himself based on a generic template, to show off even more.


This is a fact or an opinion?


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

jschuur said:


> He only one once. The second certificate was one he created himself based on a generic template, to show off even more.


Dwight held up a similar certificate (in a binder) at the end of his speech.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The certificate was because "they stopped giving plaques" after the year Mihcael got his first award.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 9, 2002)

rberry88 said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Angela wearing a black wig and videotaping Dwights speech.


This is why I love forums like this -- to help me catch all the funny details I missed.

When I went back to re-watch this part, I picked up a couple more interesting tidbits:

- Michael's plaque had the word "association" spelled wrong -- it said "Northeast Sales Assosiation".

- Near the end when Michael and Dwight were talking in the bar, there were several people in the background who were obviously at a Sci-Fi convention -- an alien, a wizard, a guy with a sword, and a couple others.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Skyler said:


> - Near the end when Michael and Dwight were talking in the bar, there were several people in the background who were obviously at a Sci-Fi convention -- an alien, a wizard, a guy with a sword, and a couple others.


I think that they shot that at the Burbank Hilton's Conference Center, which has hosted Star Trek and Sci Fi conventions......


----------



## jackpurcell (Mar 14, 2006)

[Does anybody remember which episode Pam talked about or showed her drawings?

.....or in what episodes she talks to her fiance Roy a lot?


Thanks.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

jackpurcell said:


> [Does anybody remember which episode Pam talked about or showed her drawings?
> 
> .....or in what episodes she talks to her fiance Roy a lot?
> 
> Thanks.


Boys and Girls


----------



## jackpurcell (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for the replay about when Pam talks about her drawings......Also, i seem to remember her talking about them in an earlier episode....anyone remember?....Also, looking for episodes where she talks to Roy about herself?...Any ideas?

Thanks


----------

